# Deshaun Watson



## Jody Hawk (Apr 30, 2017)

Great player who I felt should have been amongst the top five picks. Really disappointed at his draft comments though. He said picking Trubisky over him would be a slap in his face. Just be thankful you were selected and prove them wrong on the field.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2017)

He seems to be full of himself


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 30, 2017)

Jody Hawk said:


> Great player who I felt should have been amongst the top five picks. Really disappointed at his draft comments though. He said picking Trubisky over him would be a slap in his face. Just be thankful you were selected and prove them wrong on the field.[/QUOT
> 
> Absolutely...He needs to remember for every Zack Prescott, there is a RG3


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2017)

He won't amount to anything on an NFL field..


----------



## riprap (May 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He won't amount to anything on an NFL field..



Yep.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 1, 2017)

Watson was not the 1st qb pick because he is not a prototypical NFL qb in size nor arm strength but he has all the intangibles and I think he will do well if the Texans can block for him. I know he grew up poor and later lived in a home Warrick Dunn built, so he is one motivated cat, no pun intended.


----------



## GAGE (May 1, 2017)

Stupid comment, but I wish him well!


----------



## across the river (May 1, 2017)

The problem is that in the professional ranks, any weakness you have will eventually be exploited.  How many young baseball players get called up and light it up the first year, but fall of the face of the earth when they find out he can't hit a certain pitch or a fastball low and away.  RG3 and Colin Kapernick started off on a tear the first year or two, but once the competition figured out how to defend them their career was over.   Deshaun Watson has great intangibles, had a great college career, won a national championship, and so on and so on.  He can pick you apart with short throws, screens, and all of the other quick, rhythm type passes the system calls for, but he hasn't demonstrated the ability to consistent make the accurate long and intermediate throws he will have to make in the pros.   He isn't a plug and play quarterback, and he will have to have an offense tailored to him to to be successful.  I wish him well, but I don't think he will have some great NFL carrier.   I do hope I am wrong.


----------



## Showtime (May 2, 2017)

RG3 was a far greater victim of a team with no offensive line talent. They asked him to carry the load but a QB cannot survive in the NFL without protection. He has spent more of his career on the DL than anywhere else.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 2, 2017)

Below avg. arm strength, below average accuracy, the worst Wonderlic score of all of the 12 QB's scored and apparently horrible in the interviews as well. 

Kid has charisma and heart, I'll give him that but he's got a lot of learning and growing up to do to be an NFL quarterback.


----------



## Showtime (May 2, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> the worst Wonderlic score of all of the 12 QB's scored



Speaking of, I fully expected Dobbs to score 30+.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2017)

Boy done went out and bought his momma a new car..

Has his check even cleared yet?

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/l...tes-being-drafted-by-buying-his-mom-a-jaguar/


----------



## tjl1388 (May 2, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Speaking of, I fully expected Dobbs to score 30+.



Highest score this year was UM's Brad Kayaa.


What a thug....


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Highest score this year was UM's Brad Kayaa.
> 
> 
> What a thug....



Glad he has a mentor in Richt..


----------



## westcobbdog (May 2, 2017)

His momma's jag prolly broke down driving it off the lot plus the value dropped 25k immediately. Bet he's covering her inshoance, too.


----------



## red neck richie (May 2, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Jody Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Great player who I felt should have been amongst the top five picks. Really disappointed at his draft comments though. He said picking Trubisky over him would be a slap in his face. Just be thankful you were selected and prove them wrong on the field.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## across the river (May 2, 2017)

Showtime said:


> RG3 was a far greater victim of a team with no offensive line talent. They asked him to carry the load but a QB cannot survive in the NFL without protection. He has spent more of his career on the DL than anywhere else.



RG3 had his best year statistically he very first year and his line was terrible then.  I think he had almost 1000 yards rushing and his best year passing statistically.  Why, because there was no film and none of the NFL defensive coordinators were prepared for a glorified read option in the pros.  Linebackers and safeties were out of position scared of him running and they were exploited.  Colin K. had similar success.  One they get film on you and figure out what to "attack" it gets a lot tougher.  Like the baseball rookie who tears it up his first year until they figure out what pitch he can't hit, and he fall off year two.  The next year RG3 rushed for half of what he did his rookie year and his qb rating dropped a ton.  They had figured him out and it showed.  The redskins keep trying to run him and he got beat to oblivion, but he could have had a great line and they still had his number.   Peyton, Stafford, and plenty of others qbs drafted early had terrible lines when they first got drafted, but have endured for many years regardless.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 2, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Below avg. arm strength, below average accuracy, the worst Wonderlic score of all of the 12 QB's scored and apparently horrible in the interviews as well.
> 
> Kid has charisma and heart, I'll give him that but he's got a lot of learning and growing up to do to be an NFL quarterback.



wow, low opinion on the guy who beat miami 58-0


----------



## bullgator (May 2, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> His momma's jag prolly broke down driving it off the lot plus the value dropped 25k immediately. Bet he's covering her inshoance, too.



I believe that's a Maserati!


----------



## tcward (May 2, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> wow, low opinion on the guy who beat miami 58-0



Lol!!!


----------



## Showtime (May 3, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> wow, low opinion on the guy who beat miami 58-0



OUCH!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2017)

i wish him well. he is a great qb and young man.


----------



## nickel back (May 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i wish him well. he is a great qb and young man.


----------



## fishingtiger (May 3, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> wow, low opinion on the guy who beat miami 58-0



They should be thanking Watson since he single handedly got Al Golden fired.


----------



## fishingtiger (May 3, 2017)

I hope he does well. He should be excited that he ended up on a team with good offensive weapons and a good defense. Trubisky and Maholmes went to terrible teams and the pressure will be on them immediately.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2017)

So, what is the over/under for him to be useless and broke like Vince Young?


----------



## riprap (May 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, what is the over/under for him to be useless and broke like Vince Young?



NY Mets minor league.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 3, 2017)

Talented young man that was good for Clemson.  NFL draft usually brings surprises, but every team has different needs & their own assessments on how players potentially can fit into their organization. 1st round 12th pick is not bad & his NFL grade rating, height, & weight was similar to the 2 QB's selected before him at #2 & #10.  Only time will show next season how well they can do at the next level in the NFL where many college players wash out. Good luck to him.  Hope he works on his PR skills.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 29, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He won't amount to anything on an NFL field..



Browning Slayer nails it again!!!


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 29, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Below avg. arm strength, below average accuracy, the worst Wonderlic score of all of the 12 QB's scored and apparently horrible in the interviews as well.
> 
> Kid has charisma and heart, I'll give him that but he's got a lot of learning and growing up to do to be an NFL quarterback.



right, right... please tell us more Nostradamus.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 29, 2017)

paging mr slayer, clean up on isle 4


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2017)

Stopped watching the NFL, so y'all will have to tell me:  Is he the starter now, all season?   win game(s)?
  And did he take a knee today for the anthem?


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 29, 2017)

Flash said:


> Stopped watching the NFL, so y'all will have to tell me:  Is he the starter now, all season?   win game(s)?
> And did he take a knee today for the anthem?



Didn't take a knee, and he leads the league in TD passes this year, even though he didn't start/play the first game of the season.  

He's also 5th amongst starting qb in quarter back rating right now. And that in spite of the fact that his offensive line is terrible.

1. Alex Smith
2. Tom Brady
3. Kirk Cousins
4.Aaron Rodges
5. Deshaun Watson
6. Drew Brees


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 29, 2017)

Watson is now the NFL's all-time leader in touchdown passes through the first seven games.

Also, the clear cut front runner for rookie of the year.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks, wasn't his team the one who (most I guess) took a knee because of the owners comment??   I take it you follow that team, did he (Watson) and a bunch of others stand or ????   
   I just read a headline.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 29, 2017)

Flash said:


> Thanks, wasn't his team the one who (most I guess) took a knee because of the owners comment??   I take it you follow that team, did he (Watson) and a bunch of others stand or ????
> I just read a headline.



Hm, yea didn't see that until now. Sounds like something about what the team owner said... lame.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Watson is now the NFL's all-time leader in touchdown passes through the first seven games.
> 
> Also, the clear cut front runner for rookie of the year.



Explains how you can win a NC with DW and now he's gone and you lose to Syracuse. Maybe DW was the only reason we all thought Clemsoning was over.


#fariweathermantry
#Clemsoning


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 30, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Browning Slayer nails it again!!!





weathermantrey said:


> right, right... please tell us more Nostradamus.





ClemsonRangers said:


> paging mr slayer, clean up on isle 4



LoL


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2017)

From what I could find one account said 'roughly 10 players stood for the anthem'    

    Glad I gave the NFL up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Browning Slayer nails it again!!!



Kaepernick went to a Super Bowl didn't he? Where's he at now?

Whatever happened to Johnny Football?

RGIII?

Blane Gabbert?

Tim Tebow?

Sam Bradford?

Chad Henne?

Jamarcus Russell?

Vince Young?

Matt Leinart? 

Jason Campbell?

Rex Grossman?

Chris Weinke? 

I could keep going and going.. One season doesn't make him great or an elite QB no matter how many time you keep telling yourself that.. You also think Dabo is as "great" as Saban.. Greatness doesn't lose to Syracuse.

All of the odds are on my side not yours.. Care to make a wager on it Fairweather? 

Maybe you can do what Watson is doing.. You know, hanging around, even after a loss.. Could you imagine what would happen if Watson pulled the Houdini act you pulled after a single loss?


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you can do what Watson is doing.. You know, hanging around, even after a loss.. Could you imagine what would happen if Watson pulled the Houdini act you pulled after a single loss?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


>



And all of this talk about Watson and yet his head coach didn't even have the confidence to give Watson a chance against the Seahawks and instead handed the ball off which resulted in Houston punting.. 

If Tom Brady was in the situation, do you think they would have handed the ball off? 

Oh wait, we're talking about a rookie here.. And we all know what happens to rookies in the NFL. They look good their 1st year running all over the place. And then the defenses learn to read them and T off on them with a driver.. The rookie starts to re-think his actions after multiple injuries.. Please see my list above..


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh wait, we're talking about a rookie here.. And we all know what happens to rookies in the NFL. They look good their 1st year running all over the place. And then the defenses learn to read them and T off on them with a driver.. The rookie starts to re-think his actions after multiple injuries.. Please see my list above..



Yep. And that list is a short list. Year in and out rookies are overrated in the offseason after the year. That's why it's called a sophomore slump. Everyone figures them out. Once his contract expires he'll be a second string on a different team


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> He seems to be full of himself



He was doing good until he bought into and chimed in on this whole taking a knee thing. Then he showed is true colors. 

Got no use for him or any other pro player.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 30, 2017)

No shame admitting that you were wrong.

I was wrong about Winston’s NFL potential.

See


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> No shame admitting that you were wrong.
> 
> I was wrong about Winston’s NFL potential.
> 
> See



I have no problem admitting I was wrong.. Still haven't been unless you think a few games make him all that.. Please see my list of wash outs above..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2017)

Y'all mean to tell me there's football after college ball?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> No shame admitting that you were wrong.
> 
> I was wrong about Winston’s NFL potential.
> 
> See





Browning Slayer said:


> I have no problem admitting I was wrong.. Still haven't been unless you think a few games make him all that.. Please see my list of wash outs above..



I tell ya what.. If Watson can do what Matthew Stafford has done, we'll talk.. Until Watson can sustain a career longer than a few games, bark up another tree.

Bump this thread in a few years and look at stats.. 

Just curious, you guys are tooting Watson's horn early.. How many games has he won?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He won't amount to anything on an NFL field..



you have to admit that he has surpassed this statement in just a few games

and he is a fine young man to boot


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 30, 2017)

He gave his first NFL check to a Houston hurricane survivor single mom...........More class than seen on here...............


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> He gave his first NFL check to a Houston hurricane survivor single mom...........More class than seen on here...............



I wish we had him as our QB in waiting..Matty Ice wont last forever. Watson is seriously talented and can run and throw.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> you have to admit that he has surpassed this statement in just a few games
> 
> and he is a fine young man to boot



He hasn't surpassed anything. He has played in a few games and lost all but one. Come back when he's actually done something.



lagrangedave said:


> He gave his first NFL check to a Houston hurricane survivor single mom...........More class than seen on here...............




As far as a fine young man.. Pfffftttt... Fine Young Men don't kneel during the anthem. Period. I don't care what he did with his 1st paycheck. He'll use it as a tax write off to begin with. I have ZERO use for any of the scum that is kneeling during the National Anthem. I would oppose ANY Dawg in the league that did it as well. No excuse for it, at all. He can go pound sand and I hope a linebacker takes him out at the knee's and gives him a permanent injury that locks his knees in the upright position so he can never even bend over again. And I hope that happens to every scum that is taking a knee.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 31, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> I wish we had him as our QB in waiting..Matty Ice wont last forever. Watson is seriously talented and can run and throw.


Not quite time for that yet. Matt's only 32 ...wow... really?! 

Barring significant injury, or inexplicable decline, you won't see the Falcons look for a "QB of the future" for another 4 or 5 years. Appreciate that sort of security while it lasts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2017)

he beat bama on an illegal play. all i see in the video is an ungrateful american boosting his PR. you are pure scum if you take a knee during our national anthem while benefiting from the freedom i helped assure you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> you are pure scum if you take a knee during our national anthem while benefiting from the freedom i helped assure you.



^^This^^!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^This^^!!



Agree


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 1, 2017)

I was definitely wrong on that one. lol


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 1, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> I was definitely wrong on that one. lol



See, Miami fan without hate


----------



## Coenen (Nov 2, 2017)

Popped his ACL today. Season over. Just like that.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 2, 2017)

Heard it was non-contact at that, shame. Good ball player


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Popped his ACL today. Season over. Just like that.



Hmmm... Wonder if it was the knee he was kneeling on? No sympathy here.

I hope everyone that takes a knee suffers the same fate or worse.

Appears I was right after all..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He won't amount to anything on an NFL field..





weathermantrey said:


> Browning Slayer nails it again!!!



Sure did! Hoped he would have a season ending career just a few days ago.. Wanted a linebacker to take him out at the knee he was kneeling with (please see post #52). Too bad it didn't happen how I wanted.. Oh well.. Always next year.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2017)

He plays in the NFL ... No Fan League.  I ain't watched him and I don't plan to!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Also, the clear cut front runner for rookie of the year.



My guess is he won't be running anywhere anytime soon.. Karma is such a great thing. Maybe he'll think twice before taking a knee again..

And before all of the Clemson fan hate begins with "How could you say something like that", "He's a fine young man that is just influenced by his peers to kneel", go pound sand crybabies. I want the same thing to happen to ANYONE that takes a Knee during the National Anthem!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He hasn't surpassed anything. He has played in a few games and lost all but one. Come back when he's actually done something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang Slayer, tell us how YOU REALLY feel . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Slayer, tell us how YOU REALLY feel . . .



Sorry, but I have NO USE for scumbags that continue this garbage. These scumbags have millions of dollars to their name and if they wanted to actually try and make a difference, they could. Instead, they continue to act like spoiled children and for that, I hope everyone of them steps on an IED along with anyone that supports them!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Slayer, tell us how YOU REALLY feel . . .





Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but I have NO USE for scumbags that continue this garbage. These scumbags have millions of dollars to their name and if they wanted to actually try and make a difference, they could. Instead, they continue to act like spoiled children and for that, I hope everyone of them steps on an IED along with anyone that supports them!



He's still sand bagging a little bit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> He's still sand bagging a little bit.



Thanks to the "G" rating of the forum..


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Nov 3, 2017)

You get 'em slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2017)

clemsonrangers said:


> paging Dr James Andrews, clean up on right knee..




fify!!

Too bad it wasn't both..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> He gave his first NFL check to a Houston hurricane survivor single mom...........More class than seen on here...............



Ya know, that word "Class" is a funny thing.. People like to throw it around to fit their agenda.. So, taking a knee during the National Anthem is "class" in your book? Cause it sure isn't in mine. I hope his leg never heals and he has a constant limp just like so many of our soldiers coming back from overseas.. Heck, for that matter, I hope he gets an infection and they have to remove his leg.. 

This is not "Class"..







This is!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2017)

awesome. salute to that marine.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 3, 2017)

wow, what a mess


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> wow, what a mess





You guys poked the bear..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm still confuzzelated....

Does Slayer want Watson crippled, lame, or injured for life?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'm still confuzzelated....
> 
> Does Slayer want Watson crippled, lame, or injured for life?



he wants him in a wheelchair. being pushed around by a fat, ugly (typical) vol woman care giver.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'm still confuzzelated....
> 
> Does Slayer want Watson crippled, lame, or injured for life?



D: All of the above! And that goes for any scumbag football player that takes a knee during the National Anthem..


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 24, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He won't amount to anything on an NFL field..



This post aged well.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 24, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I tell ya what.. If Watson can do what Matthew Stafford has done, we'll talk.. Until Watson can sustain a career longer than a few games, bark up another tree.
> 
> Bump this thread in a few years and look at stats..
> 
> Just curious, you guys are tooting Watson's horn early.. How many games has he won?


well... bump!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome back fairweathermantry


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 24, 2020)

https://www.si.com/nfl/texans/news/texans-deshaun-watson-selected-to-the-2020-pro-bowl


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Welcome back fairweathermantry


This needs repeating!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 25, 2020)

A lot of the haterade in this thread sure aged well. ?


----------

